
Tesla is building up in-house insurance as Model S tops most expensive to insure - tbgvi
https://electrek.co/2018/05/29/tesla-insuremytesla-insurance-model-s-most-expensive-car/
======
jonknee
I'm surprised collision isn't even higher, there are so many stories of body
repairs taking incredible amounts of time because of no part availability. Few
certified shops and even fewer available parts means good luck getting your
repair done.

Plenty of examples:

[https://www.driving.co.uk/news/features/tesla-owners-
facing-...](https://www.driving.co.uk/news/features/tesla-owners-facing-
extended-wait-repairs/)

~~~
greglindahl
How does that raise rates? It just annoys people whose cars are in the shop
for longer than usual.

As for the number of shops certified to do aluminum repairs, yes, that's an
issue for all aluminum-bodied vehicles.

~~~
greenyoda
If you have an insurance policy that pays for a rental car while your car is
being repaired, the cost of a long repair delay could add up pretty quickly.

~~~
greglindahl
No, because the insurance policy rental car $$ runs out first. Trust me on
that one, personal experience.

~~~
dogma1138
Really depends on the country also since Tesla will not fix anything beyond
the slightest of cosmetic damages you have pretty much pristine cars getting
totaled by the insurers.

------
Steel_Phoenix
This is a big incentive for him to improve safety. If he can provide his own
insurance, and reduce the cost of accidents, he can undercut the industry in
another way. It also prevents an industry that would potentially suffer in a
world of safe, self driving cars, from attempting to shut him out the way auto
dealerships did.

